#  Ernährung >   Welchen Tee für was ? >

## Obelix1962

Machen wir es mal wie in der Feuerzangenbowle, wir fragen einfach was. 
Und was fragen wir ? 
Welchen Tee nehme ich wenn ich ... habe ? 
Ich zum Beispiel nehme zur Gewichtsreduzierung Brennnesseltee.
Bringt ca. 2-3 Kg pro Woche. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ich liebe alle Sorten von Tee....hm, lecker.... 
Absoluter Favorit zur Zeit: Rotbusch Vanille! 
Bei Erkältungen gehe ich hier zu einer bestimmten Apotheke, die mischen selbst, und der Tee wirkt Wunder! Ebenso der Magen-Darm-Tee, den muß ich jedesmal meiner Schwiegermutter mit nach Hamburg bringen!  
Außerdem schwöre ich auf Matetee, wenn ich mal gerade wieder am diäten bin. Oder literweise Kräutertee, also Bergkräuter usw.  
Alles hier aufzuzählen würde den Rahmen sprengen, wir haben 2 große Fächer in einem Küchenschrank, die nur voll sind mit Tee, in Beuteln oder auch lose! 
Viele Grüße von der Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Angi1001, 
Haaa ein netter Mensch !  :g_eat3:   :m_coffeecup:   :peace_2_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Dankeschön!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Angi1001, 
bitte gern geschehen, ich trink gerade ein  :m_coffeecup:  grünesKurzblatt-Vanille
richt  :Verlegen:  nicht nur gut schmeckt auch lecker  :za_nana_3_cut: . 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Na, das habe ich gerne, mir hier ne lange Nase zu machen! 
Habe gerade, während ich hier schreibe, den Wasserkocher angeschmissen und beim Orthopäden angerufen, muß da morgen früh hin, wird alles nicht besser mit den Verspannungen im Schulter-Nacken-Bereich und vor allem die Kopfschmerzen machen mich bekloppt. Deshalb bin ich jetzt auch nur kurz hier, schaue dann heute nachmittag oder abend nochmal rein und werde mir jetzt erstmal einen Chai-Tee machen! 
Hm, lecker, mit Milch, Milchschaum und Honig, köstliiiiieeeesch! Und tröstend! 
Viele liebe Grüße von der zur Zeit sehr schmerzgeplagten Teetante Andrea*   :hurt:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
na mein absoluter Favorit ist Lindenblütentee (selber sammeln oder aus der Apotheke). 
Mit a bißle Honig, oder auch nicht. Schmeckt immer und hilft bei grippalen Infekten hervorragend, besonders wenn Mann (grins) noch ein bißchen Köm (dee geele Köm gibts in Norddeutschland) mit dazu rein tut. Macht Müde und lässt mich prima schwitzen. 
Bei Heiserkeit hilft Salbeitee, gurgeln oder trinken. dieser hilft auch bei übermäßiger Schweißproduktion (müffel) im Sommer oder so. 
Klasse schmeckt uns auch Zitronenmelisse und Pfefferminze, haben wir beides im Garten (!!!).
Schmeckt im Sommer wie im Winter warm oder kalt mit Apfelsaft und Mineralwasser. 
Übrings hilft trinken vor dem Essen, 30 min vorher ca 1/2 ltr Wasser oder Tee, immer beim Abnehmen.  [img width=58 height=90]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/autogen/a_kaffee2.gif[/img]

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Patientenschubser und alle anderen Teeliebhaber! 
Minze hatten wir dieses Jahr auf dem Balkon, weil ich das von früher noch kenne, frischen Minztee aus dem Garten, hmmmm, das war total lecker! 
Unsere Minze dieses Jahr hat irgendwie nach gar nix geschmeckt! Egal, wieviel ich genommen habe. Nächstes Jahr werden wir einen neuen Versuch starten! 
Habe dieses Thema hier zum Anlaß genommen und unseren Teeschrank neusortiert, also es wird Zeit, daß ich an die See komme! Außer Köm und Teelikör fehlen mir auch noch die leckeren Herbst- und Wintertee's in unserem Sortiment! Auweia, das wird wieder teuer.... Aber erstmal brauchen wir ein Hotel! Das gestaltet sich schwieriger, als ich dachte! 
So, nun werde ich mir einen großen Becher mit Himbeer-Vanille-Tee machen und etwas "Sylter Teezucker Vanille" mit hineintun. Lecker! 
Bis bald, Ihr Lieben! 
Andrea*  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich trinke täglich 2-3 Liter ungesüßten kalten Hagebuttentee mit Hibiskus.
Hab ich schon als Kleinkind von meinen Eltern bekommen als normales alltägliches Getränk.
(Gibt es im Norma, Edeka, Aldi bestimmt auch). 
Schmeckt super lecker, und find ich besser, als pures Leitungswasser zu trinken. 
Wenn ich mal richtig Krank bin, mach ich mir eine heiße Zitrone (Eine frische Zitrone pressen), auf den Saft in einem Teeglas heißes Wasser aufgießen und Honig oder Zucker dazu, je nach Geschmack. Viel Vitamin C und schmeckt super lecker.

----------


## Küken

Tee... 
Fand ich früher grausam... Inzwischen finde ich Kaffee viel schlimmer und trink eigentlich nur noch Tee... 
In unserer Abschlusszeitung stand als Merkmal das ich immer mit Wasserkocher und Thermoskanne unterwegs bin, egal wo...  
Inzwischen gibt es für mich nix schöneres als Tee zu kaufen, und mich dann mit einer guten Tasse bei schlechtem Wetter in die Badewanne zu legen, fast so schön wie ein Glas Rotwein.    
Lg Küken

----------


## Teetante

*Hm, heiße Badewanne folgt gleich, der Tee steht ja schon neben mir! Paßt heute alles wunderbar, wir haben es grau in grau, bin immer noch schmerzgeplagt und mir ist es saukalt! 
Auf geht's in die heißen Fluten! 
Bis später, die Teetante  *

----------


## Maggie

Teeeee ....lecker, also ich trinke auch fast nur Tee. Und ich mische ihn mir meist selber. 
Meist grüner Tee mit Nana Minze und im Winter nen guten Yogi Tee zum aufwärmen. 
Meinen Tee bestelle ich immer bei Tag Traum Tee. Und aromatisierter Tee magich überhaupt nicht, schmeckt so künstlich. Vielleicht habe ich bisher auch nur die falschen Sorten erwischt??

----------


## Obelix1962

Mein lieber Kollege bringt bzw. seine Frau bringt immer super frischen Jasmintee aus China mit.
Da reichen dir 3-4 Körnchen und du bist schon High vom Duft.
Wenn der dann noch so vor sich hingezogen hat, man sich nicht mehr die Geschmacksfühler der Zunge verbrennt, kann mann da gar nicht mehr aufhören den zu trinken.
Ich hab schon bedauert das mein Kollege leider nur 1 Mal pro Jahr nach China kommt und was mitbringt. Aber Gott sei Dank fliegt seine Frau ja etwas öffter. 
Lecker lecker lecker natürlich auch der Vanille-Tee 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ja, für Vanilletee könnte ich auch sterben! Lecker! 
Jasmintee finde ich ab und an auch ganz lecker, aber eher seltener! Habe aber auch keinen, der mir welchen aus China importiert!  
Ich habe mir gerade ein "Scharfes Julchen" gemacht, Grüntee mit Chili und Ananas und noch irgendwas drin aus Sylt. Haben wir geschenkt bekommen. Läßt sich ganz gut an, mal abwarten! 
So, muß mal vom Compi weg und meine Sitzhaltung verändern, tut schon wieder alles gut weh!  
Bis später mal Ihr lieben Teefreunde! 
Viele Grüße, die Teetante*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo, 
nun "muss" ich doch auch mal eurer gemütlichen Tee-Runde beitreten.  :b_wink:  
Im Sommer trinke ich kaum Tee, da ist es mir irgendwie zu warm dafür. Im Winter leere ich aber auch täglich ein paar Liter. Hab auch zur Zeit fast 30 verschiedene Teesorten im Haus, hat sich irgendwie im Laufe der Zeit so angesammelt...  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
Wenn ich abends nicht einschlafen kann, muss immer Baldrian-Tee her! 
Aber jetzt hab ich mal noch ne Frage: Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Rezept für Chai-Tee? 
Hab mein gutes Rezept leider irgendwann am Jahresanfang verbummelt...  :new_shy:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julia! 
Ich habe mir gerade aus Hamburg losen Chai-Tee mitgebracht. Habe ich gestern gemacht mit Milchaufschäumen und Honig rein, lecker! Ich kann ja mal auf das Tütchen schauen, was da so alles drin ist.  
Liebe Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea! 
Das wäre toll, wenn du nachschauen könntes. *freu* Mich würde auch das Richtige Verhältnis Tee zu Milch interessieren... 
Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!
Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

Milch soviel Du willst
da nur Deine Geschmacksnerven Dir sagen können was Du für richtig hältst
kommt auch auf den Fettgehalt der Milch ein bischen an 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julia! 
Ich habe die Tüte mit dem losen Chai-Tee vor mir liegen, naja, ich schreibe es hier mal auf, aber ob Dir das viel hilft? 
Chai-Tee: Aromatischer indischer Gewürztee mit geschrotetem Pfeffer, Cardamom und Nelken.  
Mehr steht da leider nicht auf der Packung.  
Verhältnis Tee zu Milch und Honig mache ich immer nach Lust und Laune, mal mehr Milch, mal weniger und das gleiche mit dem Honig. Manchmal ersetze ich den auch durch Kandis oder speziell aromatisierten Teezucker. Lecker! 
So, mache es mir nun mit meinem Becher Rotbusch-Wildkirsch-Tee in der Badewanne gemütlich! 
Schönen restlichen 3. Oktober noch! 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Teetante! 
Danke für deine Antwort. 
Die Inhaltsstoffe stehen bei mir auch auf der Packung.
Aber wenn ihr beide sagt das das Milch-Tee-Verhältnis egal ist werd ich demnächst mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.
Die Idee mit den Honig hört sich toll an, Teetante. Super! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonessa 
Ich weis nicht wieviel Kontakt Du zu einem Yakfarmer oder einem Mönch des Himalayas hast die geben namlich dem Teewas ganz tolles bei. 
Die nehmen nicht wie wir billige magere Kuhmilch in Ihren Tee sie benutzen Yakbutter. 
Der Fettgehalt der Yakbutter (Butterfett) liegt bei über 90% und diese ist über Monate haltbar (da oben wo die Nomädchenen rumziehen ist es nun mal nicht Wärmer wie 12° Tagsüber Nacht oft 20° kälter). Sie wird bevorzugt dem Tee beigefügt und stellt in den Lamaklöstern die Ernährungsbasis der Mönche dar. 
Aber ich nehme an das es Dir schwer fallen wird Yakbutter zu bekommne. 
Hier deshalb ein Kleiner Tip mische 1 Becher Sahne 250g und 1 Löffel Butter
mit dem Mixer und wenn Du willst (ich mach das zumindest immer so) kannst Du auch noch 2 Messerspitzen frische Vanille hinzufügen. 
Die Sahne kannst Du dann auf den Tee geben und träumen träumen träumen 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Obelix! 
Also, Yakbutter kriege ich hier wohl auch nicht...  
Aber diese Sahne-Butter-Mischung werde ich am Wochenende ausprobieren und dann berichten!  
Vielen Dank für diesen sahnigen Traumtip! 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Warum macht ihr eure Butter nicht gleich selber :Huh?:  
1/2 süsse Sahne in der Küchenmaschine solange schlagen bis sich das Fett von der Molke trennt, in einem Butterbrotpapier formen ist im Kühlschrank ca 1 - 1 !/2 Wochen haltbar... wenn sie nicht vorher weg ist  :Smiley:  
Wir machen das ab und zu, die Butter schmeckt viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeel besser aufm Brot. 
Im Tee, naja ich weiß nicht, aber das bleibt Euch überlassen 
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Patientenschubser! 
Das probier ich mal aus! Ist mir sowieso schon mal aus Versehen passiert, anstatt geschlagener Sahne hatte ich Butter! Jaja, wenn man nebenbei telefoniert....  Aber die Butter hatte ich damals weggeschmissen, ich werde berichten.  
Die Sahne-Butter-Mischung habe ich im Tee noch nicht probiert, Wochenende war wieder so kurz. Aber morgen geht Lars ja wieder Geld verdienen und ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit, um solche Sachen zu probieren! 
Jetzt geht es gleich erstmal auf die Couch, Füße hoch, Fernseher an und Teekanne mit Stövchen auf dem Tisch. Wir werden uns wohl einen sommerlichen Früchtetee machen, noch scheint die Sonne und der Himmel ist strahlendblau!  
Viele sonnige Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben! 
Dem Wetter entsprechend habe ich eben eine große Kanne "Herbsttee" gemacht. Wir haben es zwar nicht wirklich kalt mit 13,5 Grad, aber grau in grau und mit viel Glück kommt die Sonne heute doch mal um die Ecke gebogen!  
Die Kanne werde ich gleich in Angriff nehmen mit Austrinken, danach gibt es dann die 2. des Tages, muß mich zwingen, mehr zu trinken! 
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag! 
Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
ich bin gerade bei einem Rooibusch/Vanille/Anis den ich mir gestern mixen lassen hab. 
Duftet herrlich
schmeckt köstlich
macht gute Laune 
und das Wasser für die nächste Kanne ist auch schon in Arbeit 
Grüßle
Obelix196

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Also Rotbusch-Vanille ist total lecker, hmmmm. Aber mit Anis und Fenchel kannst Du mich jagen, ich mag auch keine Anisbonbons und so'n Kram, da schüttelt es mich *brrrrrr*. 
Da ich gerade mal wieder fleißig Antibiotika nehmen muß, werde ich mal zusehen, daß ich heute mehr als sonst, viel mehr, trinken werde. Und ich werde heute auch wieder den grünen Tee aus dem Schrank holen, er soll ja wirklich sehr gesund sein. Und je schneller ich diese Chemie wieder aus meinem Körper kriege, umso besser. Bin total k.o. von dem Zeug, naja, da es hilft und ich dann auch weniger Schmerzen habe, ist es schon ok. 
Aber grüner Tee ist halt nicht so mein Ding, na, hauptsache ich trinke überhaupt genug und das kann ich am besten mit Tee. Früher habe ich höchstens mal abends eine Tasse getrunken und viel Saft und Wasser. Heute ist es genaus andersrum, ich trinke fast ausschließlich Tee. Außer morgens der Kaffee, den brauche ich aber auch!  
Ein schöner Nebeneffekt des Antibiotikums ist, ich habe kaum noch Hunger! Sehr angenehm! Gleich gibt es erstmal einen Becher Brennesseltee, den finde ich gar nicht so schlimm.  
Bis später, viele Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## na_du2001

halli halloalso tee ist einfach super um das ungleichgewicht im k&#246;rper wieder herzustellen!
also bei uns auf station bekommen unsere schwangeren patienten:  Kamillentee bei magenverstimmungen, magenschleimhautentz&#252;ndungen.  :goof_3_cut:  Thymiantee zur st&#228;rkung der Atemwege und bei Erk&#228;ltung  :m_wimp_notext:  Oregano-Spitzwegerich Tee bei husten und Bronchitis, Halschmerzen, entz&#252;ndungen im Mund und Rachenraum (sp&#252;len mehrmals t&#228;glich)  :black_day_cut:  Salbeitee st&#228;rkt die abwehr, Halsschmerzen  :10_3:  Rosmarintee zur st&#228;rkung des Kreislaufes, bremst hei&#223;hunger und f&#246;rdert fettverbrennung  :zm_movies:  Johanniskrauttee Stimmungsaufhellend, Beruhigend.  :zn_game:  Anis, Fenchel, K&#252;mmeltee &#220;belkeit, Magen Darm Kr&#228;mpfe, Bl&#228;hungen, Unterleibsschmerzen  :zb_fatso_cut:  Melissentee Erk&#228;ltungsmindernd  Lindenbl&#252;tentee Fieber und Erk&#228;ltung  :mommy_cut:  Lavendeltee Beruhigend, bei Schlafst&#246;rungen, Magenschmerzen  :night_candle:  Brennesseltee wirkt entw&#228;ssernd  :WC:  Zimttee senkt den blutzucker  :plate_1:  schwarzer tee niedrigem blutdruck, m&#252;digkeit  :Schnarch:   
so und nun abwarten und tee trinken, wenn die n&#228;chsten beschwerden anstehen. 
lasst es euch schmecken!&#160;  :Prost mit Wein: 
gr&#252;&#223;e
jule

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Rosmarintee hört sich ja gut an, wegen der Fettverbrennung und dem Hungergefühl bremsen, das probiere ich doch nachher mal aus. Dann habe ich endlich mal einen Grund, den riesen Rosmarinbaum auf'm Balkon mit der Schere etwas zu lüften, für's Kochen brauche ich ja doch nicht so viel! 
Habe nun gestern in unsere tollen Kräuter-Apotheke, die selber Tees anmischen, mal gefragt, ob es einen "Anti-Entzündungstee" gibt in Bezug auf meine Abszess-Sache und der damit verbundenen Antibiotikumeinnahme. Sie hatte den gerade nicht vorrätig, wollte ihn mir aber anmischen und ich kann ihn heute nachmittag abholen. Bin ja mal gespannt! Ich werde berichten! 
Die Tees von denen sind hervorragend, der Erkältungstee hilft wirklich und auch der Bronchialtee, nur ist da leider sehr viel Süßholzwurzel drin und das kann ich nicht wirklich ab und mag es auch nicht, aber bei richtiger Bronchitis trinke ich den auch, mein Geschmacksinn ist dann eh nicht so ausgeprägt!  
Meine Schwiegermutter trinkt von denen den Magen-Darm-Tee, den muß ich immer mit nach Hamburg bringen, wenn wir hinfahren. Sie mag z.B. keine aromatisierten Tees, kann sie nicht vertragen, sie meint, es hängt wohl auch vieles mit der MS zusammen.  
Bis später, viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Wollte ja berichten: 
1. Butter-Experiment gelungen, hmmmm, schmeckt sehr lecker auf frischem selbstgebackenen Brot! Köstlich. Lars hatte mich am Sonntagmorgen mal wieder sehr lieb!!  
2. Butter-Sahne-Mischung im Tee ist nicht unser Ding, wir bevorzugen die Sahne ohne Butterbeigabe, hat auch schon genug Kalorien. Aber Tee mit Sahne ist schon was Feines! 
3. Rosmarintee: Durchaus trinkbar, muß man sich halt erst ein wenig dran gewöhnen, schmeckt halt irgendwie nach Wald. Hat aber durchaus den gewünschten Effekt wie Heißhungerbremse, über die Fettverbrennung kann ich nichts schreiben. 
4. Wollen wir am Wochenende nach Köln, diverse Sachen erledigen und werden dann auch in einen ganz bestimmten Teeladen gehen und mal schauen, was es so Neues gibt und unseren Teeschrank wieder etwas auffüllen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich neuen Japan Sencha kaufen (grüner Tee für alle Unwissenden), die Tüte ist gestern leider leer geworden. Hm, der ist ganz mild und deshalb trinke ich den auch gerne, grüner Tee ist ja sonst nicht so mein Fall. 
5. Erzähle ich dann, was wir uns gekauft haben. 
Weihnachten sind wir in Hamburg und fahren auch einen Tag an die Ostsee, da werde ich auch wieder viel Geld in diversen Teeläden lassen. Aber das Zeug steht ja nicht rum und vergammelt, bei uns werden die Tüten regelmäßig geleert, also lohnt sich die Investition! 
Euch erstmal einen schönen und evtl. noch sonnigen Tag, ab morgen ist bei mir Herbstputz angesagt, es soll nämlich regnen und kalt werden. Die Sonne ist aber heute schon hinter dicken Wolken verschwunden, egal, muß gleich noch was einkaufen und dann bügeln, bäääähh, hasse es.  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Loli

Hallo Julia...hier aus meiner Rezeptesammlung... 
Zutaten für 2 Portionen: 
2 1/4 Tassen Wasser
1 Zimtstäbchen 
8 Kardamomkapseln
8 Gewürznelken
3/4-Tasse Milch
6 Teelöffel Zucker
3 Teelöffel von jedem unparfümierten Schwarztee (Assam, etc...)  
Zubereitung:
Gib das Wasser in den Kochtopf.
Füge Zimtstäbchen, Kardamomkapseln, and Gewürznelken hinzu. 
Bring die Mixtur zum Kochen.  
Topf abdecken, und stell die Herdplatte auf niedrig - nun für 10 Minuten leicht kochen lassen. 
Milch und Zucker hinzufügen und wieder leicht kochen lassen.
Teeplätter hinzufügen, Topf abdecken und die Herdplatte abstellen.
Giesse den Tee nach 2 Minuten in die Tassen und serviere ihn schnellstmöglichts. 
Schmeckt gut  :a_plain111:  
Und anstatt des Baldriantees würd ich Dir Pfefferminztee raten, den Du etwas länger ziehen läßt, der beruhigt auch sehr, den nehm ich, wenn ich wieder meine Panikattacken bekomme. 
Lg Loli

----------


## Teetante

Hm, hört sich gut an, werde ich mal probieren.  
Pfefferminztee kenne ich nur bei Magenproblemen, aber nicht als Beruhigungstee.  
Wir haben Pfefferminztee mit Eukalyptus gemischt, das ist lecker und vor allem schmeckt das nicht nach Krankenhaustee.  :Grin:  
Bei mir gibt es gleich einen Becher Hüttenzauber.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Loli

schmeckt auch lecker...mmmh! 
Für den Magen nimm mal lieber Kamillentee ungesüßt...der Pfeffitee muß nur länger als üblich ziehen, mit sprudelnd kochend wasser übergießen...das hilft. Jedenfalls hilft er mir wenn ich meine Panikattacken bekomme...probier mal und geb mal Bescheid, ob es funktioniert... 
DER GLAUBE VERSETZT BERGE... 
in diesem Sinne, alles Liebe und bis bald...die Loli

----------


## Teetante

Hi Loli! 
Also bei Kamillentee bekomme ich nur beim dran denken Magenprobleme, ihhhh, bääähhh. Habe einen speziellen Magen-Darm-Tee aus einer Apotheke hier bei uns, da ist auch Kamille drin, aber man schmeckt sie nicht und er hilft saugut. Habe aber da nicht so oft mit zu tun.  
Pfefferminze werde ich ausprobieren wegen der beruhigenden Wirkung! Gleich heute abend! Habe nämlich gerade ziemlich fiese Einschlafprobleme und Baldriantee schmeckt zum Abgewöhnen (finde ich!).  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich mag auch keinen Kamillentee, aber wenn es mir vom Magen-Darm her richtig mies geht, trinke ich den auch.
Der beruhigt und lindert die Beschwerden. 
Nase zu und runter damit  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe gestern nachmittag von einer Freundin einen Tee mit Kaffeearoma geschenkt bekommen. Ich dachte, ich lese nicht richtig. Habe dann mal die Dose aufgemacht und siehe da, Kaffeearoma kam mir entgegen. Das ist schwarzer Tee mit Kaffeebohnen und Aroma. Naja, habe ihn erstmal achtlos zur Seite gestellt und ihn dann gestern abend mal vorsichtig angetestet:
Ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig oder auch er schmeckt scheußlich! Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Teeläden/Versandfirmen demnächst auch noch Tee mit Currywurstgeschmack anbieten. Den Tee habe ich entsorgt und die Dose behalten. Selbst mein Mann, der manchmal etwas andere Geschmäcker hat als ich, schüttelte sich und kippte den Tee in den Ausguß.  
Ich habe ja überhaupt nichts gegen aromatisierte Tee's und kaufe die auch, aber so ein Kaffee-Tee würde ich mir nie kaufen, der roch schon so sonderbar.  
Gleich werde ich mir eine Kanne Pfirsich-Maracuja-Früchtetee machen und mich in den Sommer zurückträumen. Hier wird es gar nicht hell und es schüttet wie aus Eimern, alles grau in grau. Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal in die Stadt, aber nicht bei so einem Mistwetter.  :Grin:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

He Teetane, würd Kaffeetee oder Teekaffee würg. Muss ja eine gute Freundin sein.... nein war bestimmt gut gemeint.
Ich wollte mal nach hacken ob Du Dir schon mal Butter selber gemacht hast :Huh?:  
Grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Hi Patientenschubser! 
Ja haben wir. Habe ich auch weiter oben in einem Beitrag ausführlicher zu geschrieben.  
Lecker auf selbstgebackenem Brot, *schmatz*, *schleck*  :Smiley:  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

*Hai Ihr Alle! 
Trinke gerade einen Becher Hamburger Schietwettertee, hm, der ist voll lecker! Schwarzer Tee mit Rumtopfgeschmack und leichter Vanillenote. Den hat mir meine Schwiegermutter geschickt, hmmmmm, köstlich. Muß sie mal fragen, wo der her ist, wenn wir Weihnachten da sind, werde ich Nachschub besorgen!  
Schietwettertee paßt hervorragend zum rheinischen Matschwetter! So, ich düse mal Richtung Ikea und melde mich später nochmal! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Sodele, nun werde ich das Tee-Thema wieder mal etwas beleben! 
Ich sitze hier am Compi und lese mich mal wieder durch einige Themen, neben mir steht ein großer Becher Apfel-Zimt-Tee, hm lecker, riecht schon so nach Weihnachten!  
Außerdem habe ich gestern abend eine Teeprobe eines Yogi-Tee's ausprobiert: Black Chai Tee. Da ich Chaitee ja über alles liebe, war ich erstmal recht skeptisch, aber ich muß sagen, der ist echt lecker. Natürlich wieder mit Honig und aufgeschäumter Milch, hmmmm, schwärm. Das hat zur Folge, daß ich mich gleich nochmal in das Feiertags-Einkaufsgetümmel werfe und mir diesen Tee kaufen werde. Immerhin sollen die Temperaturen hier morgen nur noch 8° C betragen! *bibber* 
Wir wollen morgen in unsere Lieblingssauna im Bergischen Land fahren, na, ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich da den ersten Schnee sehe, gemeldet ist er! 
Glauben will ich das eigentlich nicht, ich hasse den Winter!  
So, werde nun losfahren, um den Tee zu bekommen und ihn mir dann auch direkt machen! Dann ruft der Haushalt und ich werde wohl erst später wieder aktiv hier hereinschauen! 
Euch erstmal liebe Grüße von der Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Claus

> ...*Wir wollen morgen in unsere Lieblingssauna im Bergischen Land fahren, na, ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich da den ersten Schnee sehe, gemeldet ist er!...*

 Na, das will ich aber nicht hoffen, dass das bei uns so früh losgeht! 
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Claus! 
Ich hoffe das auch nicht, aber WDR 2 erzählt das schon den ganzen Tag! 
Und NDR 2 erzählte das gestern auch für den Norden, ich warte mal ab, wer von beiden Recht hat! 
Vielleicht scheint ja doch die Sonne, auch wenn es kalt werden soll? Ein wenig Hoffnung habe ich, da der Wettermann sich schon oft geirrt hat! 
Egal, wir werden uns in die Sauna verkrümeln, schön, mal wieder richtig schwitzen, wir waren ewig nicht! 
Für alle anderen Mitleser: 
Ich habe den Tee nicht bekommen, hatte aber bei dem Getümmel und Gerangel vor dem Feiertag morgen auch keine Lust, noch in ein 3. Geschäft zu gehen! Donnerstag ist ja auch noch ein Tag! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hallöle,
mal ne dumme Frage? Was ist Chai-Tee?
Trinke zwar auch gern(muß allerdings zugeben,meist im Herbst/Winter)
alle möglichen Sorten Tee und bei unseren wöchentlichen 
Karten spielen geht der Literweise weg, aber Chai-Tee kenne ich nicht.
Muß ich mal in der Stadt nach gucken. :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:   
Vanille-Roibos mag ich auch gern. 
Bei uns stürmt es gerade mächtig, muß doch gleich mal im Schrank nachsehen, was dort noch an Tee vorrätig ist.
LG die Mine :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mine! 
Weiter oben hier auf der Seite findest Du von Loli ein Rezept für Chai-Tee zum Selbermachen! Ich nehme immer schon fertig gemischten, den man so kaufen kann. Generell ist es ein Gewürztee (meistens schwarzer Tee mit den Zutaten, kann auch grüner Tee mit drin sein), der von innen wärmt dank Pfeffer, Zimt, Kardamon usw.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Rotbusch-Vanille liebe ich auch, genauso wie Rotbusch mit gebrannte Mandel-Geschmack, gibts von Milford, hm, der ist so lecker!*

----------


## Teetante

*Habe gestern dann im Reformhaus (!) den Black Chai Tee bekommen, man könnte meinen, da sei Blattgold drin bei dem Preis! 
Aber sehr lecker und gestern abend habe ich uns direkt für jeden einen Riesenbecher gemacht und beim Milchaufschäumen die Küche versaut.  
Da ich aber eh Freitags Hausputz mache, war es mir relativ egal und ich habe den Becher genüßlich ausgetrunken, hm, richtig legger! 
Desweiteren habe ich mir einen Venen-Fit-Tee gekauft bei müden, schmerzenden und geschwollen Beinen infolge von Venenproblemen. Daß meine Krampfadern durch Tee nicht weggehen ist mir schon klar, aber irgendwie hat der gestern abend schon geholfen, rechtes Bein fühlte sich besser an. Der schmeckt sehr gesund, ist Brennessel drin, bäääh. Aber auch Schafgarbe und Rosskastanienblätter und was weiß ich noch alles. Kann man aber trinken. Gibt schlimmeres! 
So, ich muß weitermachen, Lars hat letzten Tag vor einer Woche Urlaub und wird wohl nicht so spät kommen heute! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Teetante

*Habe einen neuen Tee für mich entdeckt:  
Fühl Dich leicht von Heumann, gibt es nur in der Apotheke, ist was teurer, aber sehr lecker! Ist auch Brennessel drin, aber schmeckt nach Grapefruit. Hmmm, steht gerade eine große Kanne voll mit in der Küche, frisch aufgesetzt und gleich trinkbereit! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

aaaber, aber aaaaaaber... 
DER IST DOCH ZUM "EINREIBEN"....net zum trinken! :Smiley:  :Grin:  
Günni

----------


## lucy230279

hab mir die beiträge alle mal durchgelesen,
mmhh, grüner tee, schwarzer tee... das ist alles nicht meine welt.
ich liebe kamillentee. das geht sogar soweit, dass ich mir den in meiner stammkneipe bestelle, wenn mir der kaffee zuviel wird! 
aber ich glaube, mit dieser meinung steh ich allein da oder mag noch jemand außer mir kamillentee?? :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ihhhhh, Kamillentee, bah, selbst wenn ich krank bin kann ich den nicht trinken. Oh nee, wie furchtbar!  
Hi Günni! 
Tee ist zum Trinken, solltest Du da was verwechselt haben?  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

ja, ja, jaaah *
DER HILFT BEI Ä U S S E R L I C H E R  ANWENDUNG auch ganz gut..... * günni

----------


## lucy230279

hi andrea, 
ich musste den als kind immer ganz oft trinken und irgendwann hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. 
dafür renn ich weg, wenn ich fenchel riechen muss. da den aber meine meerschweine ab und zu bekommen.. naja..
werd mir gleich mal ne tasse kamillentee kochen, hoffe, dass wir hier auf arbeit noch irgendwo einen haben. denn kaffee hatte ich heut schon genug.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Günni! 
Na gut, einige wirken sicherlich auch äußerlich, aber den ich heute morgen getrunken habe, sollte man besser trinken und nicht einreiben, außer man möchte nach Grapefruit riechen, *fg*. 
Hi Lucy! 
Anis, Fenchel und Kamille ist mit das Schlimmste an Teesorten, was es für mich gibt. Da schüttelt es mich! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Wir waren heute mal wieder zusammen einkaufen und haben uns neuen Tee gekauft.  
Zu unseren neuen Favoriten zählen: 
Hibiskus-Gingko 
FixMelisse, Mischung aus Melisse und Zitronenkraut 
Schweizer Kräutermischung, alles leckere Sachen drin, u.a. Fichtennadeln und Bergthymian 
Sehr lecker, kann man alle auch gut kalt trinken.  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Neue Favoriten meines Mannes: 
Heidelbeer mit Vanille (bahhh, riecht wie Bayer Leverkusen, Chemie pur) 
Erdbeer-Kirsche, den kann man gut trinken, mir schmeckt der kalt besser als warm. 
Ansonsten habe ich grünen Tee mit Zitrone für mich wiederentdeckt, lecker.  
Oder aber Sanddorntee, hat mir eine Freundin von der Ostsee mitgebracht, den liebe ich sehr, deshalb trinke ich den eigentlich auch nur abends, wenn ich es mir gemütlich gemacht habe auf dem Sofa und genieße den Tee dann richtig! 
Teegrüße von der Teetante*

----------


## Teetante

*Herzkirschtee von Teekanne ist mein neuer Lieblingstee. 
Fällt mir gerade ein, ich muß neuen kaufen.... Habe die Packung in einer Woche weggetrunken!*  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Brava

Klar Teetante braucht Tee
Versuch mal Sabei mit Honig hm
ein Traum

----------


## günni

ich trink ja nuuur dann sowas 
wenn ich krank bin...und seit längrerem trinke ich gaaanz bitteren "antipups-wacholder-tee"...hier vor mir steh er....wollt ihr maaa probiern....brrr....macht der "gesund"!!! :Huh?:  
günni

----------


## Teetante

*lach* Günni, den kenne ich auch, der riecht genauso gesund wie er schmeckt! Brrrr. Aber wenn es hilft... 
Schlimmer als den finde ich aber noch Löwenzahntee, der schmeckt richtig widerlich! 
Prost!

----------


## Teetante

Erkältungstee und Ingwertee zählen seit gestern zu meinen bevorzugten Sorten!   :Winter26:

----------


## Nekrosius

*Hallo zusammen, * weiß einer nen guten Tee bei trüben/ dunklen und flockigen Urin ?

----------


## Teetante

Neuester Favorit hier im Hause Tee: Rotbuschtee Orange. So lecker!  
@ Nekrosius, nee, da kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Sorry.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
trinke im Moment Salbeitee mit kandierten ..............man jetzt fällt mir der Name net mehr ein. Das Zeugs kaufe ich beim Türken und es schmeckt scheußlich nach Seife und ist scharf.
Soll entzündungshemmend sein. 
Den Salbeitee trinke ich wegen meinen nächtlichen Schwitzattacken, nur gebracht hat es bisher nicht viel. Aber hauptsache ich glaube dran dass es in nächster Zeit besser wird .-))) 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Christiane

Ingwer?

----------


## Teetante

Ingwer schmeckt aber doch nicht nach Seife... Vielleicht diese widerlichen kandierten Rosenblätter, die es auch in der Türkei gibt. Das schmeckt nach Seife finde ich.  
Arme Maggie, Tee soll doch gut schmecken und nicht so ein Gruselgetränk sein!  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Ich mache mir jetzt gleich eine große Kanne voll mit Kokos-Rotbusch-Tee, die trinke ich dann so nebenbei weg.  
Christiane, Du erinnerst mich daran, daß ich Ingwer kaufen wollte. Danke!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Wir haben auch eine neue Marotte: Kräutertee mit Ingwerstückchen drin. Zieht bei Erkältungen schön durch, macht die Atemwege frei und ist ziemlich lecker.

----------


## Teetante

Christiane, das probier ich heute abend. Ich will gleich noch los zum Supermarkt und u.a. Ingwer kaufen. Kräutertee ist eh im Haus. 
Als ich die letzte schwere Bronchitis hatte, habe ich einen Tip aus einem anderen Forum probiert: getrockneten Thymian als Tee aufgießen (1 TL auf ein Becher Wasser), 10 Minuten zugedeckt ziehen lassen, abseihen oder Teefilter herausnehmen und mindestens 1,5 EL Honig dazugeben. Schmeckt sehr süß, hilft aber unschlagbar bei Husten. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
es ist Ingwer brrrr das Zeug schmeckt nach scharfer Seife *gg* 
Na schmecken soll das Zeug ja auch nicht unbedingt aaaber Hauptsache es hülllft ;-P   
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Teetante

Habe mir eben einen großen Becher Limettentee gemacht und ihn mal direkt mit frischer Limette aufgepeppt. Lecker! 
Schmeckt auch kalt sehr lecker, ich trink den so nebenbei weg.

----------

